
Speculative Technology Pop-Up Event in the Bay Area - kailen
https://www.altr3.io
======
kailen
I spent the past month working with a group on a speculative technology
research experience, and will be hosting a pop-up exhibition in SF, focused
around the more secretive tech entities in Silicon Valley. If you are
interested, you can request access at this link.

